# 1500`s spanish contact period finds



## jcinpc (Jun 12, 2011)

I dug up approx. 600 glass beads a rare to find knife and a spanish silver coin pendant with chevrons engraved on it. Most of the screening was done at home. Only picked out the bigger beads and brought the rest home to find all the seed beads, these arent dutch or french but straight up spanish beads. The paleo of beads in the U.S. the begining of the end for Florida


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

Exceptional finds, Jeff. That would be a masterpiece find to me.


----------



## jcinpc (Jun 12, 2011)

I appreciate that Nic, it is to me. I love my stone and shell and ceramic artifacts but this is something totaly different and to me rarer. It really speak volumes to me. These are really rare to find.I did alot of homework and leg work and research etc. Found where I thought a site would be and got permission from the farmer. I do believe this was a midden type site that has been pushed down.Too much evidence supports that


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 13, 2011)

awesome finds , the white chevron bead is way too cool ....


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 13, 2011)

Incredible finds!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 13, 2011)

Bout as cool as it gets!!!And the pendent,WOW.Congrats.


----------



## Son (Jun 13, 2011)

Very fortunate to get into a bead site. In all my years and scratching, never got into that many.
Nice finds for sure.


----------



## flintdiver (Jun 14, 2011)

Very Awesome indeed !


----------



## secondseason (Jun 14, 2011)

I would be in hog heaven going through all that material looking.

Awesome find!!


----------



## florida boy (Jun 23, 2011)

thats unreal !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 23, 2011)

Exceptionally nice finds, Jeff. Not much of that stuff floating around out there.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 24, 2011)

That is a treasure trove.


----------



## Katera73 (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome !!!


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jul 8, 2011)

Great finds.


----------

